# Shaking bees?



## Joshua (Feb 15, 2008)

About 8-10 days ago when I inspected my 2 hives there were a number of bees shaking outside hive number one. Hive number two showed great vitality and normal activity. Hive number one had a fairly good size pile of dead bees outside with a good number crawling around in the grass. The shaking bees (10-20) were around the entrance to the hive. This past Saturday when the hives were inspected, hive number one had a layer of dead bees on the floor of the hive with dead bees on the frames. Did notice that the sugar water jar was dripping into the hive. There was a puddle of sugar water on the bottom  . Any thoughts as to what may be inflicting this hive would be appreciated.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Where they randomly shaking or were they "washboarding"?

If they were just out there quaking then I don't know. 

If it looked more like a semi-sychronized dance where they are rocking back and forth scrubbing the wood, then that is "washboarding" a common occurance for bees.

Rick


----------



## Joshua (Feb 15, 2008)

Rick - thanks for your reply. No, it wasn't washboarding. Now that you mentioned that, I guess it would be better to say it looked more like shivering. I spoke with another local beekeeper who feels it is probably pesticide poisoning or possibly starvation. Seeing I've been feeding my bees, the case seems to be pointing towards pesticide poisoning. Nosema doesn't seem to fit, though there are similar symptons. Another person suggested paralysis which really has no known cure. Still in the research phase. I wanted to check the hives today but with this major rain storm that has hit the Northern VA area, looks like it won't be until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Joshua said:


> About 8-10 days ago when I inspected my 2 hives there were a number of bees shaking outside hive number one.


By shaking, do you mean shaking, and twitching, and maybe their tongues out? Were the shakey bees dying on the ground and landing board. Were they replaced by more the next day?

Might be a paralysis virus.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Imidacloprid gives them the shakes, not saying that's what it is, but a possibility.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

dead bees inside the hive 'usually' suggest pesticide poisoning. if there are sufficient provisions within the hive and you see piles of bees external to the hive and shaking/uncordinated bees inside the hive then I would tend to 'lean' toward a paralysis type disease.


----------

